# NE ND Grouse



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I have been skunked 3 out of 4 times now this year grouse hunting a ways west of GF this year. This is a place that has been automatic for me the last several years, and I just don't know what to think. I'm not seeing the numbers as usual, and when I do see some, they are really bunched-up and flying very quickly--like they do much later in the season. It looks like this area had a lot of rain this summer as the cover is really thick compared with usual. There are also a lot of unharvested beans around the area. I have never really seen any other hunters in this area when I'm out, but there must be other people hunting in the NE. How has it been going this year for you?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

A group of six of us were out on opening weekend and I know a couple of others have been out about a half dozen times west of grand forks. They have been seeing some usually getting a couple.


----------

